# Problem mit vom Server gelieferten Objekten



## Henry939 (7. Okt 2016)

Hallo Freunde der Sonne,

ich kriege per XML-Dokument Objekte vom Typ Mensch geschickt per Server.
Hier gibt es folgende Attribute:
Familienname
Vorname
Geburtsdatum

Die Objekte werden in einer Funktion von mir auf Client-Ebene geparst. Das sieht ungefähr so aus:
mensch.familienname = mensch_.getElementsByTagName("familienname")[0].childNodes[0].nodeValue

Jetzt gibt es das Problem, das ich manche Mensch-Objekte schon um ein Attribut "Größe" erweitert habe, jedoch verfügen noch nicht alle Objekte über dieses neue Attribut. Deswegen lassen sich nicht alle Objekte auf meiner Webseite darstellen. Daher wollte ich fragen, wie ich es ermöglichen kann, alle Objekte darzustellen, also wie ich fehlende Attribute beim Parsen berücksichtigen kann?

Ich danke für alle Antworten!_


----------



## Cromewell (7. Okt 2016)

Vielleicht einfach gucken, ob der Tag existiert, wenn nicht einen Defaultwert oder N/A (o.ä.) anstelle auf der Website anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Henry939 (7. Okt 2016)

Und wie gucke ich, ob der Tag existiert?
Beispielcode wäre nett


----------



## Cromewell (7. Okt 2016)

Ich habe zwar noch nicht damit gearbeitet, aber ich würde einfach sowas machen:

```
if(mensch.getElementsByTagName("size") != null){
    //ist da
    size = ...
}else{
    //nicht da
    size = ...
}
```
@looparda Dann eher 

```
if(mensch.getElementsByTagName("size").getLength() > 0){
    //code...
}
```


----------



## looparda (7. Okt 2016)

https://developer.mozilla.org/de/docs/Web/API/Element/getElementsByTagName
@Cromewell Ich glaube es liefert eine leere Collection zurück und nicht null. So ist es jedenfalls auf der Seite ersichtlich.


----------



## Henry939 (7. Okt 2016)

Deswegen, ersteres habe ich nämlich auch schon erfolglos probiert


----------



## looparda (7. Okt 2016)

Du bekommst eine collection, die auf jeden Fall length hat. Auf der Seite ist ein Beispiel, das du 1:1 nehmen kannst oder gibt es noch ein Problem was dagegen spricht?


----------



## Cromewell (7. Okt 2016)

looparda hat gesagt.:


> Du bekommst eine collection, die auf jeden Fall length hat.


Man erhält eine NodeList, die, wenn nichts drin ist, nicht größer als 0 ist.


----------



## looparda (7. Okt 2016)

Ich denke meine Aussage war allgemein genug um festzustellen ob die Collection leer ist.


----------



## Cromewell (7. Okt 2016)

looparda hat gesagt.:


> Du bekommst eine collection, die auf jeden Fall length hat. Auf der Seite ist ein Beispiel, das du 1:1 nehmen kannst oder gibt es noch ein Problem was dagegen spricht?


Ich sehe gerade erst, dass das hier die JavaScript-Abteilung ist  Sry xD


----------



## Henry939 (7. Okt 2016)

Das Problem hat sich gelöst


----------



## Cromewell (7. Okt 2016)

Henry939 hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem hat sich gelöst


Dann gib doch mal die Antwort preis, für kommende Antwortsuchende


----------

